# critter keeper cage ok for nympths



## asiandude (Mar 18, 2008)

I am new at raising mantises and i have used deli cups for nympths but i was wondering if a critter keeper medium size plastic container is ok and if the holes on it are two big so if any of you guys can help me out i would really appreciate it. oh and im raising the chinese mantis.


----------



## Rick (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Please check out the introductions forum.

IMO critter keepers are not good cages for small nymphs due to the fact that many of them have large ventilation holes in the lid which would allow the nymph or its food to escape.


----------



## Giosan (Mar 18, 2008)

Rick said:


> Welcome to the site. Please check out the introductions forum. IMO critter keepers are not good cages for small nymphs due to the fact that many of them have large ventilation holes in the lid which would allow the nymph or its food to escape.


You could also use some mesh covering the holes so they can't escape.


----------



## joossa (Mar 18, 2008)

Or you could place a large piece of mesh covering the entire top of the CritterKeeper (without the lid) and then shut the lid on it.


----------



## asiandude (Mar 18, 2008)

joossa said:


> Or you could place a large piece of mesh covering the entire top of the CritterKeeper (without the lid) and then shut the lid on it.


could i use some kinf of fabric to put over it?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2008)

chinese_FR3AK said:


> could i use some kinf of fabric to put over it?


Sure, I used that as a substitute cap for my deli cups. I used a fluffy, cotton-like fabric just incase they wanted to molt. It prevents them from falling.

Critter Keepers are more for the large mantids. I kept my L5 chinese in there. It molted into an sub-adult and ended up on the bottom with a backwards leg because the lid doesn't provide a good grip for it. It molted into an adult just fine though.


----------



## asiandude (Mar 18, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Sure, I used that as a substitute cap for my deli cups. I used a fluffy, cotton-like fabric just incase they wanted to molt. It prevents them from falling.Critter Keepers are more for the large mantids. I kept my L5 chinese in there. It molted into an sub-adult and ended up on the bottom with a backwards leg because the lid doesn't provide a good grip for it. It molted into an adult just fine though.


ok thanks and I had one more question would a cut out piece of an old t-shirt work?


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2008)

Most critter keeps have a domed lid which makes it somewhat of a pain to attach any kind of mesh or screen. There are better choices out there.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 19, 2008)

Or you can do the lazy/poor man's version of nymph proofing a critter keeper and using some clear scotch tape to cover the inside of the lid. My original mantis hatching cage was a critter keeper like that, and the only time I had any escapes was the one time I forgot to stuff a wad of paper towels in the crack in the one corner (yeh this was an old dinged up cage). I wouldn't suggest that set up for long term use though with nymphs though since the tape is slick it isn't the easiest for the babies to cling too. I used it to hatch my Chinese since I release most of the hatchlings within a day or so of emerging, only keeping a few as potential pets.


----------

